# 3C Collet Holder Plans



## Draw-Tech (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey All

I Designed  these holders to use my 3c collets from my 9" Southbend Lathe, I figured that many of have 3c collets, a Square and a Hex.
    Plans in pdf format

Jack
Draw-Tech 







View attachment 3C_Collet_Holders.pdf


----------



## bobm985 (Nov 3, 2013)

Good idea! I have a Barker mill that uses the same collets.  I guess I know what next week's lunch hours are for!
Regards,
Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks for sharing
Tin


----------

